# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 27, 2007)

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*[align=left]Hey everyone!

I want to start off today with some much needed vibes, to a shelter in Montreal, who is possibly going to have to put 30 rabbits to sleep! If you live in the area, please try and help out (even just fostering).

[align=center]Read more here!

[align=left]Next, lets send out some good luck, and good job vibes to *Paisley*, for getting one of *Wabbitdads *flemish giant babies! We hope everything works out!

[align=center]See the story here!

[align=left]Also, send some get better soon vibes to *Louis (Bambi Sunshine), *he had emergency surgery, and things aren't going to well. Come on Louis!

[align=center] Get better soon little man!

[align=left]I want to wish*Rosie (Maherwoman)* good luck on their househunting. They are hoping to move December 1st. I hope everything goes great!

[align=center] Happy Househunting

[align=left]I also urge all of you to look at both of our fundrasiers for the Soulmate Rabbit Rescue! They are great little crafts, perfect for Chirstmas gifts. Plus, they go to a great cause!

[align=center]*Come on click it, you know you want to 

These are so great!



Bye everyone! Hope you have a good day!
:dude:
*[/align][/align]
[align=left]
[/align][/align][/align][/align][/align][/align][/align][/align]

[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Also, on a very sad note, *NZminilops *has lost *BunBun*. :bigtears:RIP little guy. I am so sorry for your loss and wish so much that there was something that could have been done for him.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

:bump

I like to keep this on the front page of the recent threads so that when people come on during the day - they can check it.

Also, Necro is getting neutered today... say bye bye to his little danglies and hello to a healthier bunner!  Good Luck Necro!!!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 27, 2007)

Is there any way that the "Today on RO" can be pinned to the top? It's certainly a "must stop here first" thread!



Pam


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Nov 27, 2007)

Get well vibes to all buns! :bunnydance:Feelbetter soon!

Bunbuns? Oh nooo...:bigtears:


----------



## maherwoman (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you for the mention on the house hunting! 

And my love to all today...


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

pamnock, the pinning is a great idea. I can do that for the thread - I think Silvie can too. If she can't one of us can pop it on there for her each day.

I think it's definitely a great idea that PIPP gave us and Silvie has just been awesome defining the contents!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 27, 2007)

i really like these today on RO things they are great, i know i dont get a chance to read all the threads then there are threads that i some how loose track of so this is great way to keep up on everyone and there buns



Oh and side note i would like to be mentioned in everyone too,lol Keep up the good work


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

Additional Note: theicequeen mentioned in Today on RO, today.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 27, 2007)

I think this is a really good idea to pin it!

Im pretttyy sure I know how, so ill try it for tommarow, and you guys can always fix it if I do it wrong, hehe.

Oh, and what do I do with this thread, once its tommarow?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> "Today on RO" can be pinned to the top?


And here I was looking through the thread columns for "Today on RO", when it was pinned on top. :headsmack



Anyways I might beoff for the time being.
Got a phone call last night, "Stan, your camera is in, you can pick it up today (Tuesday)."
A brand new camera from Nikon. When it was announced in August, Ihad my name on a waiting list, and didn't expect to get 
called until mid December. I am one of the first people in Edmontonto get thisnew camera (Nikon D300).
Christmas came early. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 27, 2007)

HA HA thanks Bo


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 27, 2007)

*Could you send the old one to me?? :biggrin2:*

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > "Today on RO" can be pinned to the top?
> ...


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 28, 2007)

I just saw this... Thank you so much for the mention of the shelter!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 28, 2007)

Hey Stan, when we move to Edmonton, I can steal your bunnies and John wants to steal your camera :biggrin2:

Jan


----------

